# Coding ultrasound guidance when used for mode of anesthesia block?



## jls4567 (Jan 8, 2016)

Hi there,
I have a provider that is questioning if he can bill for the USG when he uses it to place an axillary block (or other blocks) that is being used as the mode of anesthesia and NOT post op pain management.
Any help or reference on the subject would be greatly appreciated.
Thank you.


----------



## karras (Jan 15, 2016)

I wouldn't think it's separately billable.  The mode of anesthesia is the block and he used USG to place that block.  I think it's wrapped up as part of the anesthetic.


----------



## LisaAlonso23 (Jan 18, 2016)

If it's the primary anesthesia, you won't bill it as a block. It would be billed with an anesthesia CPT code.


----------



## aftab.alam620@gmail.com (Jan 31, 2016)

Yes ! I believe ultrasound should be coded separately to get it billed accordingly.


----------

